# Delayed hearing in preemie



## JUNBUG415

My son was born at 36/6 and has failed all 3 of his hearing tests. Since we have been home I've noticed that occasionally he appears to react to sound and other times he doesn't. Has anyone else experienced this and subsequently found their child's hearing to be normal? I've read up on everything regarding hearing loss but I'm also trying to give myself hope that his hearing may just be late in developing. Please let me know all your experiences. Thanks!


----------



## nkbapbt

I haven't personally experienced this, but everything we have been told about preemies and hearing...I don't think (but clearly I am not a doctor!) that there is usually much change sadly. Unless the hearing loss is caused by a certain medical condition, I know a few preemies with water behind their ears, and others who needed tubes and then their hearing was better but not perfect. 

Have they been able to pin point a cause of the hearing loss? And if not I would strongly suggest getting a specialist to check out your son's hearing.


----------



## JUNBUG415

Awating the final hearing test because the hearing screeners suspected there may be some residual fluid. In the event he doesn't pass then we will have to put him through diagnostic testing.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I don't want to give you false hope ... 

Our little boy went through three sets of newborn hearing tests before they diagnosed auditory neuropathy spectrum disorder - basically this is where the auditory nerve isn't transmitting sound to the brain correctly. 

We were told that there was a very small chance that his hearing could improve, that his auditory nerve development was delayed and that the situation may change as he gets bigger/older. _This is probably what you want to hear._

Alas it hasn't proved the case, and he's been wearing hearing aids for two months now.

That said, we don't think his hearing loss is as great as the audiologist thinks. He refuses to respond appropriately to their behavioural tests, so they are presuming quite a great degree of loss. But we have noticed that he does respond to certain noises, for example this morning (without his aids) he clearly heard our back door open as his Daddy came back into the house. There was no visual stimulus, but he definitely reacted.


----------



## lil-star

DS failed 3 tests and had his fourth last week and passed! They say their ear canals are too small to get a signal but hopefully its not anything to worry about


----------



## Scottiemum

Hi my DD failed her test in 1 ear and then we were referred to the childrens hospital later for full tests where she had to be asleep (not sure of technical name). Anyway she passed with flying colours and they said the maternity hospital should never have done the test in the first place before she was even "full term". I hope it all works out for you. XX


----------

